# Avaaz petition taking off - Save America's Pollinators Act



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Avaaz.org helped earlier this week to get a pesticide ban in the EU. Now they are helping us in the US. Please sign and share.

https://secure.avaaz.org/en/usa_save_the_bees/

Quietly, across the USA, millions of bees are dying, threatening our crops and food. A new bill this week could ban one group of deadly pesticides and save bees from annihilation, but only if Congress feels the sting of public opinion. 

America’s bees are facing a chemical Armageddon -- just last week, 50,000 died in a single car park in Oregon after being exposed to pesticides, and last winter over 50% of all California’s bees died. Leading scientists blame one group of pesticides called neonicotinoids. The evidence is so compelling that the entire European Union has begun banning them, and the Save America's Pollinators Act could impose a ban on these deadly poisons in the US.

Now it's up to us to get our politicians to save America's bees. Big Agriculture and powerful chemical companies like Bayer are already lobbying hard to stop the bill, but if we show an overwhelming public support for a ban, we can counter their influence. Sign the petition on the right and tell everyone -- when we reach 250,000 signers, we'll take Avaaz's giant inflatable bee to Capitol Hill to tell Congress to save our bees.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Absoulutly not....... Th options to this are insane. You need to study lot more before you sign on to something because it sounds good.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

This _poorly _thought out legislation is H.R #2692, and sponsored by Rep. John Conyers Jr. [D-MI 13]. You can monitor its status here:
http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/113/hr2692

The GovTrack site linked above currently rates this bill with only a 7% chance of even making it out of the House _Agriculture _committee, and a 0% chance of being enacted. 

You can see the members of the House Agriculture committee here:
http://www.govtrack.us/congress/committees/HSAG

It is silly to block certain products for political purposes. Pesticides do not operate in a vacuum. If this group is banned, older technology pesticides, _more _toxic to bees and other pollinators will replace it in the marketplace.

I am contacting both of the Tennessee Congressmen on this committee to urge them to _block _this bill. If your state has a member on this committee, take action and contact them.


----------



## ArtSmart (Sep 29, 2012)

gmcharlie said:


> Absoulutly not....... Th options to this are insane. You need to study lot more ...


 Based on the spelling I would have to agree with the statement about studying


----------



## Coffee_Bee (Feb 3, 2013)

Feel good legislation, little substance, won't pass but makes them look green.

They can't even get the facts right, how irresponsible.

Let reason trump emotional propaganda. "chemical Armageddon" gee, let's not exaggerate or anything


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

ArtSmart said:


> Based on the spelling I would have to agree with the statement about studying


If all you can add is a comment about my typing... then most of us can see where your from.......personal attacks tend to be the way of the oddballs.


----------

